# Smoking Olive Oil



## cyderpig (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi All

Has anyone any experience of smoking oils, either flavoured or not.

Cheers

Cyderpig


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just when the pan gets too hot


----------



## donr (Jan 10, 2013)

I recently cold smoked some Extra Virgin Olive Oil.  

I divided 1 quart between two Jelly Roll Pans (1/2 sheet pans, maybe) like cookie sheets with a 1" lip.  This was to have as much surface area as I could get.  

I filled my AMNPS with Alder & Pecan sawdust with an aluminum foil tent to help disperse the smoke & keep the bottom of the pans clean.

I put them in my gas grill (won't fit in my Electric charbroil) and let them go while I went to work.  Temp was around 40°F.

When the AMNPS had died out I went out & looked at it.  There did not appear to be much color change, so I filled the AMNPS back up for a second round.

In the morning, after the second round of dust was gone, there still didn't seem to be any color change.  Figuring it wouldn't absorb any more flavor, I brought it in & put it back into the bottle.

I tasted it a few weeks later & didn't notice a whole lot of difference.

When I have used it to make some crustini and some fish, the mellow smoky aroma that comes off of it is exquisite.  I can taste the smoke flavor then.  The flavor is soft, but definitely there.

I want to try a stronger flavored wood, but it will take me a while to use what I already have.  Maybe late spring.

Best of luck

Don


----------



## cyderpig (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi All

Hot smoked the Oil

Marinated it first with Garlc and Rosemary and Thyme

Hot smoked @175 for 2hrs

Stirred

Smoked again for flavour every 20mins, stirr for as long as you think it should go.

Cool

Bottle

Took it out @ 3hrs.

Stunning

CyderPig


----------



## eman (Jan 27, 2013)

the key to smoking oils or seasonings is to STIR them every few min. The surface will absorb smoke but it really wont penetrate w/o stirring.


----------



## tamarockstar88 (Feb 15, 2013)

I've thought about this as well. I'll have to give it a shot my next day off maybe


----------



## donr (Feb 18, 2013)

I was thinking about getting a small food grade pump to circulate the oil around in the pans.  This should keep the surface anew all the time.  I may need to run it on less than 12VDC though.

http://www.lightobject.com/High-tem...9GPH-mini-Water-Pump-FDA-Food-grade-P711.aspx

Don


----------



## ninconanco (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello, I was opening a new thread, but then I thought, "let me use the search button" ... and I got here :) 

Like any good Italian, I love the extra virgin olive oil: I tried extra virgin olive oil, coarse, cold-pressed, hot, spicy, infused ... never smoked! 

Then I read this thread but it remains a question. Can I smoke large quantities? 
Smoking is persistent. 
If I do the smoking on the oil "new" (the freshly squeezed) there is a best success? 

Thank you very much


----------



## ninconanco (Aug 26, 2014)

sorry if I return to the question. 
Do you think I could try to smoke a infused oil like this? 

Should I do a little test? 
I have a Smoking Gun by PolyScience that I could use ...


----------



## donr (Sep 19, 2014)

I would smoke a little at first to see if you like it.  I see no reason you couldn't smoke an already infused oil,  the particular flavors may go well together, they may not.  

Only your equipment will limit the quantities you can smoke.  I have never used a Smoking Gun, but in my case I would be limited more by the lack of shelves and pans than ability to generate smoke.

Don


----------

